# Emersed Plants...Amano's private tank



## sanj (2 May 2011)

Anyone know what the emersed plants are on the branches in Takashi Amano's private aquarium??


----------



## Garuf (3 May 2011)

They're meant to be bolbitits but I don't think they are.


----------



## ghostsword (4 May 2011)

Garuf said:
			
		

> They're meant to be bolbitits but I don't think they are.


Not all are Bolbitis, some are a sort of creeper, the name should be on the complete works book.


.


----------



## Garuf (4 May 2011)

Plants
Bolbitis heudelotii
Microsorium sp.
Vallisneria nana
Crinum natans "crispus"
Crinum calamistratum
Anubias barteri var. nana
Anubias barteri var. barteri
Scindapsus sp.
Fantinalis antipyretica 

Here's the list circa 2005.


----------



## ghostsword (4 May 2011)

Thanks mate.. 

It is Scindapsus sp.:
http://www.foliera.com/en/data-sheet1.p ... &cat=6#top


----------



## Morgan Freeman (4 May 2011)

Scindapsus are very easy to grow, if anyone wants to try it.


----------



## sanj (6 May 2011)

Ah, I have a plant similar to that growing in a pot next to the tank, but I take it these are growing in Amano's tank without soil?


----------



## dw1305 (6 May 2011)

Hi all,


> Scindapsus are very easy to grow, if anyone wants to try it.


 & 





> Ah, I have a plant similar to that growing in a pot next to the tank, but I take it these are growing in Amano's tank without soil?


 You don't need any potting medium, they are very easy to grow and propagate (as cuttings) hydroponically. Have a look at Hydrophytes "Riparium" thread <http://www.ukaps.org/forum/viewtopic.php?f=35&t=10316>.

cheers Darrel


----------



## sanj (10 May 2011)

Thanks Darrel.


----------

